# Video Fishing the Wando River for Reds with My Daughter - Nov. 29th, 2017



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice vid!


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Nothing better than fishing with your kids. Great video!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Great video she'll be a fisherwoman for life.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ElReydelMar said:


> Link to Full Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you own Zman?


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Stuff!


----------



## chrystalandmike5 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great video. My son got some good ideas for his videos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing like taking your kids fishing. I have a blast taking my grandsons. They will never forget the trips
I still remember fishing with my uncle on the patomic river in MD. We used hellgrammites to catch catfish and bass. I still have the picture of me at 9 trying hold the stringer up with 10 cats


----------

